# Computer won't display on HDTV



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am trying to connect a computer to my Onkyo 709 AVR to display on a Panasonic 720p plasma TV. When I turn on the PC I see the windows start up screen but then it goes to a blue screen. Any tips on how to get it to display? The PC has an ATI radeon video card with a DVI connector. I have the PC connected to the "PC in" on the AVR and HDMI to the TV.

This is an older computer with windows vista on it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure your video card is set to 1280×720 and try 60Hz first


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I get the desktop now it is just larger than the screen. This should work for me. I just need to copy some files to the new computer. I may try this as a htpc one day. I would need a new video card to do that I presume. Plus I need to figure out how to erase everything on the hard drive except windows and all of it's updates.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

On our laptop we had to go into the display properties and size to the TV.
It has Nvidia graphics so its probably a little different ....
In that menu there was a display with arrows on the 4 corners that we could pull to position.
We only had to do it once.
This was through HDMI.

There may be a similar function in your machine.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I wasn't able to adjust the screen size any. So I attempted to download the video card's program for adjusting its settings. Now my PC won't go past the Microsoft windows screen. It may be time to just trash the computer altogether. After 8 years it is probably not worth using for anything anyway.


----------

